# Focus RS Mk1, back again! - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

The RS MK1 I detailed a month ago was brought back up for some show prep before the 10th aniversery meeting last weekend.

I basically we gave it a touchless wash and dry, de wax, removed any very slight scratches that had been put in from the car being driven to and from silverstone for ford fare and it was washed there also. then glaze and add some wax.

Now first time you guys will see this but we have our own wax made by Mitchell and King, We went for a slight twist on there "Cardinal"

here are a few pics























































And while at the 10th aniversery meeting the car won the best modified car at show.










Thanks for looking

Chris

Here is the initial detail i did - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=276293


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Immaculate! Bit of a cheat to win the show though


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Stevesuds said:


> Immaculate! Bit of a cheat to win the show though


How is it a cheat, the car won best modified, not best detailed. Love these cars, looks a good example too.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't even know what it's judged on. But there is people who argue guys who do there own detailing can spend weeks on the car etc.

But I'm not opening that can of worms


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work. What Spec is your M+K wax?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

horned yo said:


> stunning work. What Spec is your M+K wax?


If you look at cardinal it's a twist on that


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

thats a serious wax. Is it not hard to use?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

horned yo said:


> thats a serious wax. Is it not hard to use?


No not really, I wouldn't says it is easy tho


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Chris


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That does look good and a great job.

Thank-you. John Tht.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate.

Seen John demo his waxes on Sunday and Cardinal looks very good.
It's the range topper isn't it?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

looks great! best mk1 i've ever seen


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Sharp looking RS,:thumb:.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Seen John demo his waxes on Sunday and Cardinal looks very good.
> It's the range topper isn't it?


Yeah thats right, our wax would come above that.



Wout_RS said:


> looks great! best mk1 i've ever seen


Yeah I agree! top motor!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Yeah thats right, our wax would come above that.
> 
> Yeah I agree! top motor!


chris i would have to ask in what respect it has been improved on cardinal? ive had many many chats with John and your absolutely squeezing every ounce out of a wax when you start going 77 78 79 80 etc , so if you have changed it as you said you have what did you ask for and what has been done?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looks awasome as always mate 

and everyone will be pleased to know it dosent see much rain lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looking good stunning car.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome work, looks MINT!

Chris.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic detail

Its not the best out there though, mine is


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Never thought I'd see a mk1 RS in this stunning condition! Great job


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

3R10 said:


> Never thought I'd see a mk1 RS in this stunning condition! Great job


Nice one guys, I do love this car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning finish Chris


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning!

Chris.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks!!!! 



Chris


----------

